# Where does your bideltoid stack up? (Percentiles)



## BeautifulBones (Dec 15, 2018)

A thread was posted earlier in this forums history with a bideltoid percentile outline

However this was very old, and not only do people workout more not ,but they're also fatter which can add sometimes inchess to the bideltoid

This is from the US 2012 Personnel with over 3900 male participants and measured accurately with calipers








Bideltoid is important for properly framing your face, and marginally reduces how big ears look. However not nearly as much as neck

Shoulder circumference is much more imporant for dimorphism though






65th percentile Bideltoid
90th percentile Shoulder circumference


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 15, 2018)

Most users here haven't had their frames fill out yet. This stuff is one of the last things that finishes developing in males (finishes at 25). Also the only reason you say the second thing is more important for dimorphism is because you have a good length. If your bideltoid was 90th percentile instead you would say the same thing about it.


----------



## theropeking (Dec 15, 2018)

Its 2018 and there are still retards that dont know how to measure their bibeltoid. They look like 20' yet claim to be 25'. Same with dick size. Somehow everybody on this forum has a bibeltoid over 22'.


----------



## Phad (Dec 15, 2018)

if your under 24 of age don’t even bother looking at this.

Our bones get denser, that’s how you can differentiate a 35 year old and a 18 year old


----------



## Unknownjpg (Dec 15, 2018)

Bideltoid is in the 98.5th prob it’s 23inch be 99 soon after another bit of gymcelling frame is good, played a lot of rugby and was a prop position.


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Dec 15, 2018)

95th for bideltoid and 97th for shoulder circumference


----------



## Madness (Dec 15, 2018)

I have a good bideltoid but small shoulders


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 15, 2018)

50th percentile lol average af


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 16, 2018)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Most users here haven't had their frames fill out yet. This stuff is one of the last things that finishes developing in males (finishes at 25). Also the only reason you say the second thing is more important for dimorphism is because you have a good length. If your bideltoid was 90th percentile instead you would say the same thing about it.




I used to be 23 inch bidelt before my car accident, so no perverse incentives here.

Bideltoid definitely halo's your front view, but if a girl could get one face and body picture of you to decide if she wanted to date/sleep with you. It wouldn't be profile and it wouldn't be front view. It would be 3/4 view all the way


----------



## theropeking (Dec 16, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> I used to be 23 inch bidelt before my car accident, so no perverse incentives here.
> 
> Bideltoid definitely halo's your front view, but if a girl could get one face and body picture of you to decide if she wanted to date/sleep with you. It wouldn't be profile and it wouldn't be front view. It would be 3/4 view all the way



In which order would you rank these 3 ? 
-Front
-Side
-3/4 

And how much per cent wou you give each of them when determining your facial attractiveness? 
Like this?

-Front 33%
-Side 33%
-3/4 33% 

or would you give one of them more/less?


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 16, 2018)

theropeking said:


> In which order would you rank these 3 ?
> -Front
> -Side
> -3/4
> ...



3/4 is 100% because you can imagine what they're profile and front view look like

but you can't go from front -> profile or reverse

You can't tell JM has a sagiltally recessed chin from the front, but you can def tell from the 3/4






Same with BP






My intuition tells me front is better for social circle
profile is better for ONS slaying


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 16, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> 3/4 is 100% because you can imagine what they're profile and front view look like
> 
> but you can't go from front -> profile or reverse
> 
> ...


Would you say Jeremy Meeks has narrow shoulders?


----------



## androidcel (Dec 16, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> 3/4 is 100% because you can imagine what they're profile and front view look like
> 
> but you can't go from front -> profile or reverse
> 
> ...


Its over for recessed chincels like me. My chin does not look recessed from front but it looks severly recessed from 3/4 and side. Time LDAR


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 16, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> Would you say Jeremy Meeks has narrow shoulders?



~ 17.5-18.5


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 16, 2018)

So it's narrow? 


BeautifulBones said:


> ~ 17.5-18.5


----------



## theropeking (Dec 16, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> 3/4 is 100% because you can imagine what they're profile and front view look like
> 
> but you can't go from front -> profile or reverse
> 
> ...



Good that my 3/4 and side mogs my front to hell and back. 

Why do you think that the profile is more important for ONS? Because the girl can see your (good) facial growth from the side?

Nevertheless, id say that front makes 40%, profile 20% and 3/4 - 40%


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 16, 2018)

jfl, side/3/4 make you look better in motion but front is way way way more important. Do you look at the side of people when talking to them. When you remember a face do you even remember anything other than their eyes/hair from the front?


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 16, 2018)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> jfl, side/3/4 make you look better in motion but front is way way way more important. Do you look at the side of people when talking to them. When you remember a face do you even remember anything other than their eyes/hair from the front?



Even I don't know all the advanced mechanism's that go on in a women's mental algorithm when she's making a sexual selection,
and I won't pretend I have a definite answer on this

I have observed that guys with good profiles do really well in clubs even if their front is shit


----------



## Nibba (Dec 16, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> 65th percentile Bideltoid
> 90th percentile Shoulder


how??

Bidelt: 95th ish
Circumference: idk


----------



## Madness (Dec 16, 2018)

My dad is 5'11 fat but not obese with a 25 inch bideltoid he is very special


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Dec 16, 2018)

Measured mine again fully relaxed and it's a little over 20", so almost exactly at the "50th percentile". Thing is, I'm highly skeptical of this single distribution that is unique in not matching the generally accepted results (18-18.5" average). I'm 6'3" and would look like a framelet with merely average shoulders, but I'm as wide or wider than a lot of the people (I'd estimate 70-75%) I see. Unless all the soy and birth control runoff is corrupting the growth of the males everywhere I've lived, I don't put too much stock in that chart.



BeautifulBones said:


> This is from the US 2012 Personnel



Wait, was this taken from a military sample, most of whom are probably gymcelling and more robust on average to begin with? (rEDIT: ah, it was: https://apps.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a611869.pdf)

JFL, the Dunning-Kruger sophist makes another shit thread.


----------



## MentalCel (Dec 16, 2018)

50 cm bideltoid with zero gymceling and zero muscle mass.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Dec 16, 2018)

95th


----------



## 5Dlooped (Dec 16, 2018)

Hello fellow looksmaxxers what is your exact height and weight and home adress this is not for a CIA list thank you - your friend beautiful "nigga" bones


----------



## shimada (Dec 16, 2018)

bideltoid since breathing is taken into consideration 99+

circumference well off the charts, 99.99...% 56"+


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 17, 2018)

Ledgemund said:


> Measured mine again fully relaxed and it's a little over 20", so almost exactly at the "50th percentile". Thing is, I'm highly skeptical of this single distribution that is unique in not matching the generally accepted results (18-18.5" average). I'm 6'3" and would look like a framelet with merely average shoulders, but I'm as wide or wider than a lot of the people (I'd estimate 70-75%) I see. Unless all the soy and birth control runoff is corrupting the growth of the males everywhere I've lived, I don't put too much stock in that chart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The redpill is that most of those men were fat and barely gymcelled, and that the average clubgoer is more gymcelled + leaner than them because of sexual access






@5Dlooped 
Daily Reminder- Your on the ignore list I knew you were a degenerate from the moment you made your acc. I wasn't playing no games




shimada said:


> bideltoid since breathing is taken into consideration 99+
> 
> circumference well off the charts, 99.99...% 56"+



How many years of gymcelling? I think my natural potential is somewhere in the 60-61+ range once I hit Advanced and Elite Strength Standards as defined here

https://strengthlevel.com/strength-standards/shoulder-press

What size shirt do you wear?

My big concern is reaching my potential and no clothes can fit me


----------



## shimada (Dec 17, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> The redpill is that most of those men were fat and barely gymcelled, and that the average clubgoer is more gymcelled + leaner than them because of sexual access
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4 years lifting

0 years lifting properly

Those above 60" are usually 6ft+, which I'm not

I wear XL shirts that are made with pima cotton and have 7% spandex. 

my shoulder press is between intermediate and advanced based on that list, but i rarely ever train it because compound lifts are very technical and have the highest chances for injury.


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Dec 17, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> The redpill is that most of those men were fat and barely gymcelled, and that the average clubgoer is more gymcelled + leaner than them because of sexual access



As though fat padding didn't increase apparent shoulder width or that military recruits didn't self-select for physical constitution and have gym equipment readily available. Viewed from either perspective, your defense is hollow. If you want to tell me about "thuh club", for some reason transposed here for "average" as though it were representative of the general population, you'll have to give me something that more closely fits that context.

You are pulling things out of your ass. Your posts are just empty bluster smoothed over with gypsy hand waving about "nowadays", "PSL", and "ackshchthshually". You make vague references to numbers that aren't even furnished 3/4 of the time and still manage to sucker half of the people here into believing whatever shit you cook up.

Black science man gifs notwithstanding, you should be prepared to seriously address the lacunae in your "theories", assuming you even take them seriously yourself and aren't just dangling keys in front of monkeys here.


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 17, 2018)

shimada said:


> 4 years lifting
> 
> 0 years lifting properly
> 
> ...



Your right I'm beginner on everything since I haven't touch a weight since my car accident, but thanks to my collagenMaxxing philosophy I made a quick recovery even a herniated disc they said wouldn't recover

Hopefully I can ascended to advanced shoulder press with no rotator cuff injuries


@Ledgemund
- You've managed to say a lot again without really saying anything
- Thanks for reading


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Dec 17, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> @Ledgemund
> - You've managed to say a lot again without really saying anything
> - Thanks for reading



Very sassy, my nibnob, but your silence here speaks volumes. Keep peddling lies to suckers, I guess.


----------



## shimada (Dec 17, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> Your right I'm beginner on everything since I haven't touch a weight since my car accident, but thanks to my collagenMaxxing philosophy I made a quick recovery even a herniated disc they said wouldn't recover
> 
> Hopefully I can ascended to advanced shoulder press with no rotator cuff injuries



I was saying I've had 0 years lifting properly. As in I follow no program and never have.

The only ones that have severe injuries are those that use steroids and end up shoulder pressing 315+. shoulders are unfortunately insanely sensitive and so too strong of a chest creates an imbalance if the back isn't there to hold your posture correctly. results in impingement or a slouched look. im pretty sure youll be fine

thats believable for a male I guess, women have it worse with collagen


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Oct 31, 2019)

5th percentile


----------



## Pipilika (Aug 6, 2020)

49.3 cm bideltoid


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Aug 6, 2020)

injecting tren so I'll be sure to let you know


----------



## godirl (Aug 6, 2020)

67 cm
114 cm
Without gym


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Aug 6, 2020)

21 inch shoulders is like 97%

most guys are ridiculous framecels in 2020 except fatties


----------



## Mouthbreath (Aug 6, 2020)

shoulder circumference is 135cm, over the 99th percentile, at low bf

haven't measured bideltoid, but considering I do not have a barrel chest I think it will be similar


Bad news is, my skull width is on the 3rd percentile (just fucking kill me), and I don't even know if that comparison included asians and ethnics, if so then compared to whites I'm even lower.

There are things like skull implants, but they would make the face look even smaller, as they can't change ipd, only lefort 3 can, and maybe insane amounts of gh taken for a long period of time.


----------



## Mouthbreath (Aug 6, 2020)

godirl said:


> 67 cm
> 114 cm
> Without gym


that's my chest circumference jfl MOGGED


----------



## godirl (Aug 6, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> that's my chest circumference jfl MOGGED


What is your chest circumference?


----------



## Mouthbreath (Aug 6, 2020)

godirl said:


> What is your chest circumference?


114cm, imagine your whole upper body fits into my torso jfl


----------



## godirl (Aug 6, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> 114cm, imagine your whole upper body fits into my torso jfl


Keep in mind that's without gym and I have a +25 inch bideltoid lol
Also my chest circumference is 97 cm


----------



## Polka (Aug 23, 2020)

54cm


----------

